# R33 GTR pickup



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone fancy a GTR pickup?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

A one off from the Philippines.


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

woowo cool.

Have you more pictures?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

WIN!!!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Unfortunatly not, but I'll do a search and see if I can find anymore.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

seriously cool. yes would love to see some more pics


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

The aussies should like this one  a ute with power


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I really didn't want to like this!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

i strangely like that, maybe not in that color (would be nice in mp)
but yea i kinda like that too


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Found another pickup....R34


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

It was a Cefrio.

Cefrio to RB26 Pickup Transformation | Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkN-kstWOjY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Scotty from skyline part is making an r33 pick up,his thread is over on driftworks


----------



## djjasona (Apr 3, 2011)

*hi*

do you still hjave this pickup for sell could you send me more info price spect etc and where it is based 07958399941


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont think he is selling it as he probably doesnt own it


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Someone pass me a grenade!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

KaXXeN said:


> i dont think he is selling it as he probably doesnt own it


Like it, good quote!:clap:


----------

